# Northern NJ Groomers



## scraps (Dec 8, 2009)

Looking for a groomer in Northern NJ who is experienced with Havanese. Any recommendations?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I dont know any groomers in Northern Jersey - but have taken my fosters to one in Hillsborough. I liked what they did with them. I groom my own so I cant help other than the one I took the fosters to. 

:welcome: NewJersey person - I have annual playdates with forum and HRI members. Keep your eyes open for a NE playdate probably in April - we would love for you to join us!!


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm not sure how far you're willing to travel but we go to Bubbles and Bones in Riverdale, NJ. The groomer's name is Sandy and she does a great job with Piper (I've tried quite a few groomers until we found this one!) I know of at least one other havanese that goes there as well. Both Piper and the other havanese have puppy cuts so you may want to talk to her if yours has a full coat. They have a website bubblesandbones.net and phone 973-513-9086.


----------

